# light red/brown stuff in ears



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Ellie has had several ear infections and has been allergic to some of the topical antibiotics.

Specialist who finally got her well told me to use a special liquid Duoxo Micellar Solution on a twice weekly basis for maintenance and also if her ears get wet, bathing etc.

She just got over her last ear infection with an antibiotic and Medrol.

Tonight after bathing her, I put the liquid in her ears and then used a baby wipe to just wipe off the excess and wipe around the outside of the ear itself.

I saw a few small patches of a light brown reddish color when I put the baby wipe just a little bit into the ear to dry the outside. There wasn't a lot of it at all.

What does this color mean? Is it normal - like our ear wax or does she have another infection? She seems absolutely fine.

Louise


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I had that too cleaning Pixie's ears. The ears did not smell, but I decided to take her to the vet. There was no infection and no mites-so unless there's a bad odor I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*You just never know...*

I bought an antibacterial spray and gel at the Pet Expo called Vetericyn. It can be used to clean the exterior of the ears.

Little brown and red is often mites of some kind. Are you keeping the ear hair pulled out and clean? That traps stuff. It doesn't hurt the dog to keep those ear hairs clean. You can use baby powder and pull a bit of them out at a time...


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> I bought an antibacterial spray and gel at the Pet Expo called Vetericyn. It can be used to clean the exterior of the ears.
> 
> Little brown and red is often mites of some kind. Are you keeping the ear hair pulled out and clean? That traps stuff. It doesn't hurt the dog to keep those ear hairs clean. You can use baby powder and pull a bit of them out at a time...


I gather I would have to take her to the vet to find out if she has mites? How serious are they? I have her groomed every few months and they pull the hair at that time. Does it need to be done more often?

Thanks.

Louise


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

It could also be yeast. The vet will take a swab and look at it and tell you. One of my girls had it and they recommended Epi-Otic wash every 3 days and an antibiotic drop 2 times a day. Tresaderm is the name.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Our first ear infection diagnosed today so did a search for information. When I bathed Evye Sunday and when I wiped inside her ears I thought they looked a little too pinkish. Then I noticed excessive scratching and this morning I noticed she was shaking her head and rubbing her ears on carpet. They were clean, no discharage but there was an obvious rash. To the vets we go. They did a smear and it is a fungal infection with a secondary bacterial infection. On Orbax for 10 days along with Mometamax drops. The vet said the first time they just treat it but if it is an occuring problem, they start looking at possible causes. He is not overly fond of plucking ear hair.....so now what? Wait and see and what are the other possible causes?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry to read this, Sharlene. Poor Evye. Ear infections are no fun!

Tori has had 3 ear infections in her life, all of which I know are the result of not getting her ears completely dry after her bath. Hers were bacterial, which were effectively treated with antibiotic ear wash and Entederm ointment. She has a _ton_ of hair in her ears which will hold water nicely and also interferes with the air flow. So, per vet's recommendation, I now pluck the ear hair and use a drying ear cleaner after every bath.

My son and DIL's peke had chronic ear infections that were brought on by environmental allergies (pollen, dust, molds, etc)

Another common cause for ear infections is food allergies which can develop at any time. Even if she's not had problems in the past with a certain food it could be she's developed an allergy to it.

I sure do hope this is just a one time thing for Evye.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I imagine trying to identify an allergy, whether it be environmental or food, would be like trying to find a needle in a haystack. I hope it's a one-time thing too. These ear drops are m-e-s-s-y but I do think they look better already. They are not bright pink like they were yesterday.

We just changed diets so now I'm wondering if it's related or just coincidence.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I imagine trying to identify an allergy, whether it be environmental or food, would be like trying to find a needle in a haystack. I hope it's a one-time thing too. These ear drops are m-e-s-s-y but I do think they look better already. They are not bright pink like they were yesterday.
> 
> We just changed diets so now I'm wondering if it's related or just coincidence.


Glad to hear Evye is doing better. Hopefully it will be a one time deal for her.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

*Lots of dark brown stuff in the ears!*

My little guy Jackson has had a lot of dark brown stuff in his ear for months. 
I have tried everything. 
I used the stuff from the vet-Epi-Otic.It is a cleanser and antiseptic. It is not an infection...no smell. His ear hairs are pulled everytime he is groomed. The groomer suggested using gel alcohol to get it out and not the liquid that the vet uses. Then use natural unfiltered cider vinegar in the ear. She thinks it is yeast infection and the liquid epi-otic just pushes the stuff in his ear further down his ear, The alsohol gel hardens the stuff and it is then easier to get out.
Jackson is running away from me whenever I come near him because he kmows that I am going to look in his ears. 
Any suggestions? The groomer thinks that the vets are no good at ear issues. Is there a doggie ENT?
Lynn


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Finally finished the ear drops yesterday. I could not wait to give her a bath and wash out 10 days worth of that nasty, oily stuff that somehow managed to get all over her. This may take a few baths because it did not all wash out and she is still quite "slicked." Taylor's breeder recommended a solution following each bath, 1/3 part distilled water, 1/3 part distilled white vinegar and 1/3 part hydrogen peroxide. I used a syringe and filled it will 1 mL of each and put a few drops in each ear. Any one ever hear of this?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine is a little different-per Pixie's vet use 1/3 part vinegar, 1/3 rubbing alcohol, 1/3 water. You can store in a clean plastic water bottle. Soak a large cotton ball until wet but not dripping, and swab the ear. He said the alcohol helps to dry the ear out.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Doggy ENTs are actually dermatologists in my experience and I've seen one a few times. She was able to get Ellie better from her ear infection last year (the vet could not), and when necessary, she has used Medrol (cortisone) to treat the inflammation so that healing could take place.

She also recommends using Duoxo Micelex to clean the ears. It is much gentler for Ellie than the Epi-Otic which seemed to irritate her skin.

I'm back to the vet in a week to see if she is finally clear of infection.

The vet also suggested it might be helpful to bring Ellie in every month or so and have their tech pull the hairs down further in the ear so that the cleaning solution gets where it needs to go.

Louise


----------

